# NorTrac NT-254



## rredfield

"I have a NorTrac NT-254 (Jinma 200) 25hp tractor and want to add rear hydraulic connectors. I don't need a control valve as I only want to use this for a 3pt hitch log splitter running off of the tractor's hydraulics. Currently I have to disconnect the FEL, support it off the ground with a pipe under the arms so I can travel, and connect the hoses to the splitter. Can I just T into the system?"


----------



## sixbales

Howdy rredfield,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

According to tractordata.com, your NorTrac NT-254 is the same as the Jinma JM254. Made in China. They also state that the tractor hydraulics are "closed center" which indicates that the hydraulic system has pressure relief internally. Therefore, you should be able to tee into the system without incident. Where are you planning to tee into the system?


----------



## TraderMark

Knowing where you plan to tee into the system would be helpful.
If you're planning on just teeing into the supply line for your loader control valve to get supply for the log splitter control valve then neither one will work. The supply will follow the path of least resistance and when you try and use the loader, there will be an open return through the log splitter control valve, vice versa when you try and use the log splitter, there will be an open return through the loader control valve. 

You could find out if your loader control valve will accept a power beyond then run a line from the power beyond to the log splitter and a return line from the log splitter back to the transmission sump. The return is essential since there would be no relief valve in the power beyond circuit you'd create. You'd also have to couple the line from the power beyond to the return line you install when you didn't have the log splitter on the tractor.

HTH
Mark


----------



## rredfield

First of all I want to thank everyone who responded. I am realizing that the hydraulic system is much more complicated than I thought and I am reluctant to try any modifications until I understand it much better. One of the resources I lack is a thorough and comprehensive schematic of the hydraulic system, showing flow and identifying all components.

I had also posed this question to the good folks at Ranch Hand Supply. They provided what seems like a very simple approach and I was wondering what others felt about this answer:

"Have your local hydraulic shop make up two hoses.
Disconnect the quick connector on the out side of the loader valve.
The out side of the loader valve becomes the supply /in side to the wood splitter valve.
The out side of the wood splitter valve now becomes the supply side to the diverter valve / 3 point lift."

Thanks again


----------



## Fedup

I don't see that as much of a plan. You really need your valves to be power beyond type (as previously mentioned), connected in series, and plumbed PROPERLY, with sump return hoses for each valve. These can then be combined into one port at the tractor. It's the only way to achieve proper performance from all valves and the lift system. This is a standard for open center systems. I doubt your tractor is closed center, as this would be more complex and expensive to manufacture and highly unlikely on a Chinese compact.


----------



## TraderMark

Unless the loader valve and the log splitter valve have power beyond capabilitites, that plan won't work rredfield. In an open center system the "out" side of a valve without power beyond is just a return. The return line won't build pressure and since it is an open return, only the first valve in the series will build pressure. 

There's just really no viable work around other than what you're already doing.
If you want something permanent that allows you not to have to use the lift or tilt circuit of your loader valve, you're going to have to come off the loader valve via a power beyond port. Lots of loader valves these days are manufactured to accept a power beyond sleeve that just screws into a port on the valve. You should check with the valve manufacturer to see if yours will.

Once you get that power beyond port, the plumbing is simple.


----------

